# Jobseeker Germany Refusal



## Tipsy111

Hi All,

I had applied for Job seekers visa on 14th mar 2013 with complete documents as per the checklist mentioned 

Visa was refused stating. 

"You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany "

I have done my Post Graduation in Intenational Business with 12 yrs of experience in Business Travel.

II am not able to understand lack of requirements for visa refusal. Can anyone please elaborate and need your guidance to resubmit the visa application. 

Thank you


----------



## abhijitroy

Did you applied on your own or via an immigration consultant??

Havent u submitted an elaborate Motivation Letter?

Regards,
Abhijit


----------



## Gannuboy

Hi Tipsy, 

Sorry to hear the visa got refused.

It would be great if you can pin down the procedures you did, it will be easy for others. Like how you applied (own/consultant) and what is your industry background? what did you mentioned in your motivation letter?

Thanks very much.

Regards
Ganesh


----------



## shitizagg

*Job Seeker Visa Procedure*

Hi Tipsy,

Even I am from Bangalore why not we meet, prepare our visa papers together. I have asked a lot of questions to various Consultants and Visa Authorities and going to apply within 2 weeks. Almost got ready with my papers.

SNIP/ And also we can put all the procedures here so other people get the help and apply it with ease.

Regards,
****iz Aggarwal


----------



## AustraliaDreams

I am also from bangalore, I would like to meet you too. could you pls tell me if you are interested


----------



## vindvg

Please let me know how to arrange for accomodation proof, if I am applying on my own.


----------



## rahul11

*visa consulting agencies*

German embassy is difficult regarding visa process. I would like you people to take German based visa consulting agencies. Usually they have their own lawyer and they help to make you right document. In some case they even write accommodation etc. in their company’s letter.
lane:


----------



## naveen86p

*Even my Visa is Rejected with same reason ...*



Tipsy111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hi Tipsy111,
> 
> I have applied the Job Seeker Visa from Bangalore Consolute ..But it got Refused with the same reason as happened to you ..
> 
> Visa was refused stating.
> 
> "You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany "
> 
> *So did you Appeal for it (or) tried for Re-applying it. Please let me know ..
> *
> 
> I really did not Understand what Additional information i need to provide for them
> 
> Please suggest me Tipsy111 .. Will be waiting for your reply .. Thanks alot ...


----------



## sandy.99

Hi Tipsy, 

I also got the same response last week from german consulte in bangalore, can you please tell if you filed petition again and how to convince how we are going to search for a job .

Thanks & Regards,
Sandy


----------



## sweetginger

Before I give my share of ideas, let us discuss what exactly are your plans (@all applying for this visa) to find a job when you are here in Germany. 

Even if it is not to convince the Embassy, you should have your well thought-out pan for your stay here.

Cheers
Sweet Ginger


----------



## sankalp_bhambri

Hi All,

I am applying for Germany Job Seeker Visa from Delhi, India. Is there anyone else also applying from Delhi?


----------



## kabeersmart

*Accommodation and Motivation letter*

hii every one

i am from hyderabad i have prepared all my document for the job seeker visa only left with
motivation letter need some assistance in preparation
accommodation i have searched lot of websites but max days possible is30 only in all hotel booking websites.

pls help me with this and some one want to join me from hyderabad most welcome


thanks 
kabeer


----------



## sweetginger

I am in general is not in favour of this jobseeker visa (for reasons read my previous posts). If you still want to go ahead with this. Get in touch with KolamGroup. They might be able to offer some service in preparing documentation and accommodation in germany.


----------



## sankalp_bhambri

Hi SweetGinger,

I have tried to send mail to Kolam Group and waiting for their reply. I want to ask you about current job scenario in Germany. I am a Java Developer and interested to find about chances to secure a job.


----------



## khaleel955

My Germany Job seeker visa Interview happened on 12th July at German consulate - Bangalore but today 18th July 2013 I got a call from them and they have informed me to come and collect my passport but when I asked them about my Visa status they told me that it is confidential and it cant be told over the phone. 

What should be the case according to you guys . IS my visa stamped or not


----------



## sweetginger

khaleel955 said:


> My Germany Job seeker visa Interview happened on 12th July at German consulate - Bangalore but today 18th July 2013 I got a call from them and they have informed me to come and collect my passport but when I asked them about my Visa status they told me that it is confidential and it cant be told over the phone.
> 
> What should be the case according to you guys . IS my visa stamped or not


Don't worry. But no point in guessing anyway. Update us abt the outcome.

All the best


----------



## khaleel955

sandy.99 said:


> Hi Tipsy,
> 
> I also got the same response last week from german consulte in bangalore, can you please tell if you filed petition again and how to convince how we are going to search for a job .
> 
> Thanks & Regards,
> Sandy


How did you get the visa refusal response through e-mail or Phone?


----------



## khaleel955

did u apply for Job seeker visa


----------



## skinnie58

"You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany "

Just checking do any of you guys speak German, if not, maybe that will explain the quote above.


----------



## khaleel955

Hi thanks for your quick response but my question about the Visa got to know over the phone about the visa refusal or through mail by german consulate


----------



## rahul11

Hi people,
I am also irritated with job seekers visa. Now I am trying to apply direct bluecard visa. I heard India Coaching and Consulting from Hamburg provide good service regarding bluecard matters. If someone has experience with them please share it.


----------



## modern_gypsy

I don't know them we made great expedience with a relocation company in Hamburg


----------



## navin.prasad

Hello,

i applied for German job seeker visa through Y-axis a consultancy and it got rejected stating "you could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany."

kindly suggest me what can i do further? I have invested a lot for this and can't quit easily.


----------



## mktwog

Navin - didn't your agent help you with these questions during the motivation letter preparation?


----------



## AkashSpartan

navin.prasad said:


> Hello,
> 
> i applied for German job seeker visa through Y-axis a consultancy and it got rejected stating "you could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany."
> 
> kindly suggest me what can i do further? I have invested a lot for this and can't quit easily.


Hi Navin,

I also applied at the end of August on 26th to be precise, they declined my visa too. I had also applied for Germany job seeker visa.

When i went to apply the lady in the counter was clear that my visa will be turned down, as they prefer only software professionals as highly skilled immigrations.

So people be carefull and don't waste money on Germany job seeker visa, and they asked me whether i am fluent with Germany and mostly they prefer people to talk basically and understand whats happening around them when they go out.

My motivational letter was prepared from y-axis its nothing much to do with the motivational letter its just that they don't take people from any other professional.

Navin what is ur professional, 

i did tell them that the website never says or speaks about highly skilled professionals it all says that one must have 2+ years of experiece thats all but it was in vain talking to those rude ladies................

any how people be carefull:frusty: don't waste your money on German job seeker visa:rolleyes2:


----------



## navin.prasad

mktwog said:


> Navin - didn't your agent help you with these questions during the motivation letter preparation?


Hi , 
The motivation letter was prepared by the agent, i just had to submit the docs as per checklist.


----------



## navin.prasad

AkashSpartan said:


> Hi Navin,
> 
> I also applied at the end of August on 26th to be precise, they declined my visa too. I had also applied for Germany job seeker visa.
> 
> When i went to apply the lady in the counter was clear that my visa will be turned down, as they prefer only software professionals as highly skilled immigrations.
> 
> So people be carefull and don't waste money on Germany job seeker visa, and they asked me whether i am fluent with Germany and mostly they prefer people to talk basically and understand whats happening around them when they go out.
> 
> My motivational letter was prepared from y-axis its nothing much to do with the motivational letter its just that they don't take people from any other professional.
> 
> Navin what is ur professional,
> 
> i did tell them that the website never says or speaks about highly skilled professionals it all says that one must have 2+ years of experiece thats all but it was in vain talking to those rude ladies................
> 
> any how people be carefull:frusty: don't waste your money on German job seeker visa:rolleyes2:



I am SAP ABAP consultant with 5 Years exp and Full time MCA.
I am going to submit a letter to embassy to recheck my application. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AkashSpartan

navin.prasad said:


> I am SAP ABAP consultant with 5 Years exp and Full time MCA.
> I am going to submit a letter to embassy to recheck my application. :fingerscrossed:


All the best bro:thumb:

did u go through Y-axis???


----------



## Deepak11

Hi All,

I applied for a German job seeker visa in June and received the rejection letter now after three months. All my documents were in order. The reason being "Your identity could not be confirmed without doubts. Your birth was registered after long years and at that point of time the necessary permissions (SDM order) were not asked for." 

Please let me know if anybody has filed for a re-application or review after being rejected. What is the procedure and advice on agencies/lawyers who can help.

Thanks,
Deepak


----------



## mktwog

Hi Deepak
Which city did you apply from?




Deepak11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a German job seeker visa in June and received the rejection letter now after three months. All my documents were in order. The reason being "Your identity could not be confirmed without doubts. Your birth was registered after long years and at that point of time the necessary permissions (SDM order) were not asked for."
> 
> Please let me know if anybody has filed for a re-application or review after being rejected. What is the procedure and advice on agencies/lawyers who can help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepak


----------



## Deepak11

mktwog said:


> Hi Deepak
> Which city did you apply from?


Mumbai consulate


----------



## lakshmi_sfdc

Hi Abhijit,

Hope you had applied on own....

Can you guide me in applying rather than through consultancy....as I saw your posts where in you stated to apply on own....

I am 
Lakshmi from hyderabad


----------



## lakshmi_sfdc

****izagg said:


> Hi Tipsy,
> 
> Even I am from Bangalore why not we meet, prepare our visa papers together. I have asked a lot of questions to various Consultants and Visa Authorities and going to apply within 2 weeks. Almost got ready with my papers.
> 
> SNIP/ And also we can put all the procedures here so other people get the help and apply it with ease.
> 
> Regards,
> ****iz Aggarwal


Hi

Hope you had applied on own....

Can you guide me in applying rather than through consultancy....as I saw your posts where in you stated to apply on own....

I am 
Lakshmi from Hyderabad


----------



## gaurav12884

sweetginger said:


> Before I give my share of ideas, let us discuss what exactly are your plans (@all applying for this visa) to find a job when you are here in Germany.
> 
> Even if it is not to convince the Embassy, you should have your well thought-out pan for your stay here.
> 
> Cheers
> Sweet Ginger


Hey Sweet Ginger,

I saw in one of the other posts that you are working with a placement firm in Germany.
I wanted to know what are the opportunities in Germany in IT.
I am a Manual Tester with 6+ years of experience. 
Could you please let me know if there are enough job opportunities in Germany.
I am a little confused and wondering if I should apply for a job seeker visa.
Your inputs will be very much appreciated 

Thanks


----------



## sweetginger

Gaurav,

Did you check out the job portals to figure out the current situations (number of job posts, qualification etc..,)

Cheers
SweetGinger


----------



## ALKB

navin.prasad said:


> Hello,
> 
> i applied for German job seeker visa through Y-axis a consultancy and it got rejected stating "you could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany."
> 
> kindly suggest me what can i do further? I have invested a lot for this and can't quit easily.


I think it would be interesting and helpful to future applicants if you could post your cover letter (or whatever you submitted to explain how you are planning to apply for jobs in Germany) - just take out any personal information.

Otherwise any advice would be a stab in the dark.


----------



## abhijitroy

lakshmi_sfdc said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> 
> Hope you had applied on own....
> 
> Can you guide me in applying rather than through consultancy....as I saw your posts where in you stated to apply on own....
> 
> I am
> Lakshmi from hyderabad


Hi Laksmi,

Yes, I have applied on my own, appliying through consultants is waste of time n money. 
You can pm me if you require help on the same. 

Abhi


----------



## Kapilsuthar

Hiii to all... My name is kapil... I m in dubai now n have 2 yrs exp in international sales for steel products.... I m MBA graduate in marketing.... Now I m planning to settledown in Europe...Can anybody help me to get a job there..... Pls advise if there is anything....


----------



## visanj

I had enquired regarding EU Blue Card/Job Seeker visa and I got a mail from german consulate. See the response below



_
Dear Applicant,

Germany needs highly qualified professions in the field of Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics. 
We are unable to process those applications at this point of time where the candidates do not show any of the following:

University education in Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics.



A recognized Bachelor’s degree or a Master’s degree in above branches of study.



Minimum of 3 years industry experience in the case of Bachelor degree and 2 years in the case of Master degree.

German language skills corresponding to minimum B1 for all applicants; an exception in the case of IT professionals being minimum A2 level skills in German language will be adequate if their English language skills correspond to level C2.

Even though a candidate may possess all the required qualification, if the German language skills are not there, we are unable to proceed further with the application._




It seems German Language is necessary for Job seeker visa/eu blue card. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## sonux

Hi all
I am software tester planning to apply for germany.Could you pleasr elaborate the procedure and documents required..thanks in advice...
Cheers


----------



## ks00235

Tipsy111 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for Job seekers visa on 14th mar 2013 with complete documents as per the checklist mentioned
> 
> Visa was refused stating.
> 
> "You were not able to demonstrate how exactly you are going to apply for an employment in Germany.Therefore there are doubts concerning your intentions for travelling to Germany "
> 
> I have done my Post Graduation in Intenational Business with 12 yrs of experience in Business Travel.
> 
> II am not able to understand lack of requirements for visa refusal. Can anyone please elaborate and need your guidance to resubmit the visa application.
> 
> Thank you


Dear tipsy, 
am sorry abt ur visa refusal. i am karthik. i am curious to know if you have tried re applying and got ur visa approved? 

Thank you


----------



## ks00235

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Laksmi,
> 
> Yes, I have applied on my own, appliying through consultants is waste of time n money.
> You can pm me if you require help on the same.
> 
> Abhi


hi abhjit, could you provide me your email id so i can contact you for help and advice regarding applying for job seekers visa to germany on my own

thanks
karthik


----------



## abhijitroy

ks00235 said:


> hi abhjit, could you provide me your email id so i can contact you for help and advice regarding applying for job seekers visa to germany on my own
> 
> thanks
> karthik


Hi Karthik,

You can me pm me for this..

Abhijit


----------



## likith_jogi

rahul11 said:


> Hi people,
> I am also irritated with job seekers visa. Now I am trying to apply direct bluecard visa. I heard India Coaching and Consulting from Hamburg provide good service regarding bluecard matters. If someone has experience with them please share it.


you cannot apply for blue card with out a job offer


----------



## likith_jogi

AkashSpartan said:


> Hi Navin,
> 
> I also applied at the end of August on 26th to be precise, they declined my visa too. I had also applied for Germany job seeker visa.
> 
> When i went to apply the lady in the counter was clear that my visa will be turned down, as they prefer only software professionals as highly skilled immigrations.
> 
> So people be carefull and don't waste money on Germany job seeker visa, and they asked me whether i am fluent with Germany and mostly they prefer people to talk basically and understand whats happening around them when they go out.
> 
> My motivational letter was prepared from y-axis its nothing much to do with the motivational letter its just that they don't take people from any other professional.
> 
> Navin what is ur professional,
> 
> i did tell them that the website never says or speaks about highly skilled professionals it all says that one must have 2+ years of experiece thats all but it was in vain talking to those rude ladies................
> 
> any how people be carefull:frusty: don't waste your money on German job seeker visa:rolleyes2:



please check the website correctly, they clearly mention "*highly skilled immigrations*". please try to learn basic german, that means please complete A1 and A2 level atleast


----------



## van1910

*Refual of Jobseeker visa*

Hi

Even I applied in order but they refused saying that my documents are false and they are not satisfied with the motivation and doubt about my intenstion.

I don't understand when nobody is getting this VISA why they have started this. 

I have 15 years of IT experience with MNCs where are all the backcheckes are necessary then how can the documents are false. 

But for sure they are not issuing any Jobseeker Visa. Please let me know if you know someone who got the visa as I am planning to tackle them through legal notice.




Deepak11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a German job seeker visa in June and received the rejection letter now after three months. All my documents were in order. The reason being "Your identity could not be confirmed without doubts. Your birth was registered after long years and at that point of time the necessary permissions (SDM order) were not asked for."
> 
> Please let me know if anybody has filed for a re-application or review after being rejected. What is the procedure and advice on agencies/lawyers who can help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepak


----------



## ks00235

*Re:*

hi, Sorry to hear about your visa refusal. Did you apply by yourself or through consultancy? It is definitely not true that the Embassy is rejecting everyone's visa. Its not like they would keep this visa category open just for gaining money. They dont have to do that. There is a demand for MINT profession in Germany at the moment.

For everyone who says JOB SEEKERS VISA is only for SKILLED PROFESSIONALS, i highly suggest you dont spread wrong information. There is no such information on india.diplo.de about being skilled or experienced for applying the job seekers visa. Please don't ever consider the consultancy information as true information. 

regards


----------



## liju84

van1910 said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I applied in order but they refused saying that my documents are false and they are not satisfied with the motivation and doubt about my intenstion.
> 
> I don't understand when nobody is getting this VISA why they have started this.
> 
> I have 15 years of IT experience with MNCs where are all the backcheckes are necessary then how can the documents are false.
> 
> But for sure they are not issuing any Jobseeker Visa. Please let me know if you know someone who got the visa as I am planning to tackle them through legal notice.


From what I have read in the forum it is pretty difficult to get the job seeker visa.better to apply from India directly .


----------



## Guest

van1910 said:


> Hi
> 
> Even I applied in order but they refused saying that my documents are false and they are not satisfied with the motivation and doubt about my intenstion.
> 
> I don't understand when nobody is getting this VISA why they have started this.
> 
> I have 15 years of IT experience with MNCs where are all the backcheckes are necessary then how can the documents are false.
> 
> But for sure they are not issuing any Jobseeker Visa. Please let me know if you know someone who got the visa as I am planning to tackle them through legal notice.


 They issue plenty, just not to you at this time. If they claim your documents are false presumably their checks that they were genuine were not satisfied so its to be expected you would be refused


----------



## abhijitroy

Hi Guys,

I recently got a feedback from Mumbai's German consulate that the job seeker visa process can take upto *6 months*. I have applied in July 2013 and still waiting for it.. !

-AR


----------



## wingsofdesire

Hi Guys 

So here is my story which shows that it is just the matter of luck or you are at the disposal of the whims of the german consulate to get a visa.

My background

1) An engineering graduate from one of the top five universities in India
2) 6+ years of experience in SAP
3) Have worked directly with german companies like Siemens
4) Attended training programs in Germany in Siemens training centre in Munich
5) Can speak fluent german like a native speaker (Completed my C1 level already in 2008)
6) Have been associated with German language in one of the Max mueller bhavans as a part 
time teacher of German language
7) My german connections are so strong that the consulate general sent me an 
invitation letter to attend a cultural program in Chennai two years ago

Current situation

1) Have received a firm offer from a German company with a salary much higher than the 
minimum requirement for blue card
2) Received a letter from a german lawyer who has requested the german consulate on my 
behalf to grant me a blue card
3) I am working in a field where german resources are very hard to find
4) Already travelled to Germany twice on business visa and returned on time (no overstays)


In this circumstance, I applied for my work permit (blue card) which is to be processed in 10 days time (according to the new law passed in July 2013) and there is no need of sending my documents to German labour authority for checking, because I pass all the criteria that are mentioned in the blue card application. 

But I have applied for it more than two months ago and they have sent my application to german labour authority to check, whether my university degree is matching with the job that has been offered. I know this much details because the german immigration consultant is processing my case and they have strong connection with the german consulate and all the departments related to immigration. They have dug out this much information and they can track well what is happening with my application.

Now I am only expecting a rejection from them on the ground that I am not a CSE or IT stream holder. If we look at the indian IT industry, it's full of people from mechanical, chemical, civil, production engineering and the likes. But this is just a silly reason to deny a visa. They simply want to eliminate as many people as possible. 

It's just a false impression that they are trying to create in the name of accepting people from non EU countries. 

I know people who have been employed in IT and happily working in Germany with a HOSPITAL MANAGEMENT degree. Just imagine  what a void the whole process has got.

It's just LUCK or the mood of the person granting your visa.


----------



## sarbanich

*Whether to apply Visa on Job Seekers/Spouse/Family Reunion*



abhijitroy said:


> Hi Karthik,
> 
> You can me pm me for this..
> 
> Abhijit


Hi Abhijit,

I am qualified architect with MBA (finance) degree from Tier ! college and work-ex of 4.5 yrs.I am pursuing A2 right now. My husband is going for PHd in germany and i also want to accompany him there. 
I wanted to apply Job Seeker's visa , but after reading the posts i could deduce the following:
1. If applying for Job seekers' visa, applying by oneself is better than through consultancy.
2. There are high chances of rejection of Job seeker's Visa.

So , I am not sure whether I should apply for a family reunion visa/ Job seeker's visa?
Also, how difficult/easy is it to convert a family reunion visa into work permit ?

awaiting your reply ! Regards,
sarbani.


----------



## UdayBASIS

sarbanich said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> 
> I am qualified architect with MBA (finance) degree from Tier ! college and work-ex of 4.5 yrs.I am pursuing A2 right now. My husband is going for PHd in germany and i also want to accompany him there.
> I wanted to apply Job Seeker's visa , but after reading the posts i could deduce the following:
> 1. If applying for Job seekers' visa, applying by oneself is better than through consultancy.
> 2. There are high chances of rejection of Job seeker's Visa.
> 
> So , I am not sure whether I should apply for a family reunion visa/ Job seeker's visa?
> Also, how difficult/easy is it to convert a family reunion visa into work permit ?
> 
> awaiting your reply ! Regards,
> sarbani.


Hi,

These are my thoughts, based on the info, You have given.

1) Your Husband is already pursuing PhD there, hence getting a Spouse reunion visa would be easier.
2) Once he completes his study, he will be eligible for EU Blue card, and automatically You too. Hence you will be free to work after that!

I might have missed some legalities here. May be others can throw some light on that!!


----------



## likith_jogi

sarbanich said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> 
> I am qualified architect with MBA (finance) degree from Tier ! college and work-ex of 4.5 yrs.I am pursuing A2 right now. My husband is going for PHd in germany and i also want to accompany him there.
> I wanted to apply Job Seeker's visa , but after reading the posts i could deduce the following:
> 1. If applying for Job seekers' visa, applying by oneself is better than through consultancy.
> 2. There are high chances of rejection of Job seeker's Visa.
> 
> So , I am not sure whether I should apply for a family reunion visa/ Job seeker's visa?
> Also, how difficult/easy is it to convert a family reunion visa into work permit ?
> 
> awaiting your reply ! Regards,
> sarbani.


Hi Sabanich,

Job seekers visa is for only IT pro. I dont think they will approve for civil and mba finance.


----------



## rose.vinayak

Hi,
Same happened to me. I gave all the documents. I am from Bangalore only. THey refused saying you are not sufficiently substanciate your motivation for the stay in Germany. 
I am planning to apply again. Please can anyone help in cover letter as i think that should be enough motivational, I need format. Moreover can anyone tell how to show confirmed 6 months hotel booking for accommodation proof, as if i try to book hotel they say you can book for maximum 30 days. 
Please if anyone can help it will be a great help.


----------



## saqibaliali

Where to find all concerned documents and guidelines?


----------



## venki4all

rose.vinayak said:


> Hi,
> Same happened to me. I gave all the documents. I am from Bangalore only. THey refused saying you are not sufficiently substanciate your motivation for the stay in Germany.
> I am planning to apply again. Please can anyone help in cover letter as i think that should be enough motivational, I need format. Moreover can anyone tell how to show confirmed 6 months hotel booking for accommodation proof, as if i try to book hotel they say you can book for maximum 30 days.
> Please if anyone can help it will be a great help.


Same case here can I call or if you can my number(MODERATED)


----------



## venki4all

venki4all said:


> Same case here can I call or if you can my number(MODERATED)


 Or email me the userid and gmail.com


----------



## liju84

wingsofdesire said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> So here is my story which shows that it is just the matter of luck or you are at the disposal of the whims of the german consulate to get a visa.
> 
> My background
> 
> 1) An engineering graduate from one of the top five universities in India
> 2) 6+ years of experience in SAP
> 3) Have worked directly with german companies like Siemens
> 4) Attended training programs in Germany in Siemens training centre in Munich
> 5) Can speak fluent german like a native speaker (Completed my C1 level already in 2008)
> 6) Have been associated with German language in one of the Max mueller bhavans as a part
> time teacher of German language
> 7) My german connections are so strong that the consulate general sent me an
> invitation letter to attend a cultural program in Chennai two years ago
> 
> Current situation
> 
> 1) Have received a firm offer from a German company with a salary much higher than the
> minimum requirement for blue card
> 2) Received a letter from a german lawyer who has requested the german consulate on my
> behalf to grant me a blue card
> 3) I am working in a field where german resources are very hard to find
> 4) Already travelled to Germany twice on business visa and returned on time (no overstays)
> 
> 
> In this circumstance, I applied for my work permit (blue card) which is to be processed in 10 days time (according to the new law passed in July 2013) and there is no need of sending my documents to German labour authority for checking, because I pass all the criteria that are mentioned in the blue card application.
> 
> But I have applied for it more than two months ago and they have sent my application to german labour authority to check, whether my university degree is matching with the job that has been offered. I know this much details because the german immigration consultant is processing my case and they have strong connection with the german consulate and all the departments related to immigration. They have dug out this much information and they can track well what is happening with my application.
> 
> Now I am only expecting a rejection from them on the ground that I am not a CSE or IT stream holder. If we look at the indian IT industry, it's full of people from mechanical, chemical, civil, production engineering and the likes. But this is just a silly reason to deny a visa. They simply want to eliminate as many people as possible.
> 
> It's just a false impression that they are trying to create in the name of accepting people from non EU countries.
> 
> I know people who have been employed in IT and happily working in Germany with a HOSPITAL MANAGEMENT degree. Just imagine  what a void the whole process has got.
> 
> It's just LUCK or the mood of the person granting your visa.


Hi Wings of desire, Did you manage to get your work Visa?


----------



## UdayBASIS

liju84 said:


> Hi Wings of desire, Did you manage to get your work Visa?


Buddy,wingsofdesire got the visa the same day(May be next day), he wrote the above post!!


----------



## liju84

UdayBASIS said:


> Buddy,wingsofdesire got the visa the same day(May be next day), he wrote the above post!!


Wow that's nice...thanks for the reply..Are you in Germany?.. i have been applying consistently online. But have got only rejection replies.. currently doing A1 ..


----------



## UdayBASIS

liju84 said:


> Wow that's nice...thanks for the reply..Are you in Germany?.. i have been applying consistently online. But have got only rejection replies.. currently doing A1 ..


Nope, Not yet in Germany!!

Try but with good supportings (Cover Letter) - Try including your own research of the vacancies for your profile and the demand and supply for the same in the letter.

That said, if the education is not in IT stream, then I really doubt the issuance of Job search visa.


----------



## venki4all

UdayBASIS said:


> Nope, Not yet in Germany!!
> 
> Try but with good supportings (Cover Letter) - Try including your own research of the vacancies for your profile and the demand and supply for the same in the letter.
> 
> That said, if the education is not in IT stream, then I really doubt the issuance of Job search visa.


Hi all 

My friend applied for job seeker last month and its all most a month now but still no reply from them 

Can any one give some advice on this .


----------



## dineshkrish

*hi all*



venki4all said:


> Hi all
> 
> My friend applied for job seeker last month and its all most a month now but still no reply from them
> 
> Can any one give some advice on this .


Today 19/03 i have applied in chennai consulate. Interview was tough. She has asked me to collect the passport on 08/04. how can she gave me the exact date when others are waiting..?


----------



## venki4all

dineshkrish said:


> Today 19/03 i have applied in chennai consulate. Interview was tough. She has asked me to collect the passport on 08/04. how can she gave me the exact date when others are waiting..?


Congrats. You got the visa. Very true . When others are waiting you got it so early . I think it even needs fate to be on your side if I can call you please leave. Your number or mail I'd


----------



## CHIRAGJAISWAL

What questions were asked during interview for job seeker visa ... As i have all posts, many have applied for job seeker visa and their visa were either approved / rejected (sry) ... so, can u pls type ur experience with list of questions asked during job seeker visa interview ..

thanks in advance for ur help


----------



## Preethi kiran

*interview*

Yes, please can somebody guide thru the interview procedure and questions?? I am currently pursuing A1 German, Do we have to converse in the language with the officials at time of interview?


----------



## hastia86

hello everyone
me too, please can somebody guide thru the interview procedure and questions?? I am currently pursuing b1 German language


----------



## James3214

hastia68, please try and use the search option of the German forum and you might find some answers to your questions. I believe someone has also shared their experiences about the interview. Good luck


----------



## neptune0257

James3214 said:


> hastia68, please try and use the search option of the German forum and you might find some answers to your questions. I believe someone has also shared their experiences about the interview. Good luck


Hi

It depends upon what you have written in your profile, if you have mentioned any German skills they would definitely ask you some questions in german.

FYI, I have been able to successfully get a job seeker visa, even though I had no german skills at the time of filling application. Currently I am pursuing A2 level course to gain some edge with regards to job search. They took about 7 months to give me a positive reply.

Cheers


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
My jobseeker visa got rejected saying like below
"you could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany"
Can you please tell me what exactly they mean by this? is it based on my accomodation or some more details on my stay plan in Germany, But I have written 4 pages of Motivation letter including all most all points but still not able to understand what is that missing which they are looking for.


----------



## klove

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> My jobseeker visa got rejected saying like below
> "you could not sufficiently substantiate your motivation for your planned stay in Germany"
> Can you please tell me what exactly they mean by this? is it based on my accomodation or some more details on my stay plan in Germany, But I have written 4 pages of Motivation letter including all most all points but still not able to understand what is that missing which they are looking for.


Sorry to hear that Madhura. That means , you haven't included sufficient materials to show the need for you to move to Germany.

What does the 4 page motivation letter contain? Did you take help of consultancy or by own?


----------



## enlighten.life

Going thro the posts of forum about the visa refusal,

I want the experiences of those who got visa successfully and those whose visa got rejected, that whether their verification dd was accepted or not and/or whether their passport was stamped or not about the visa application.

this will help us to judge the success of german job seeker visa applications

like getting ur passport stamped confirms ur success or it is not confirm

similarly if they accept ur verification dd then is it a sign of approval or rejection.

Thanks in advance if anyone could guess this mystery....

Suri...


----------



## Madhura13

klove said:


> Sorry to hear that Madhura. That means , you haven't included sufficient materials to show the need for you to move to Germany.
> 
> What does the 4 page motivation letter contain? Did you take help of consultancy or by own?


Hi,
I did it through Y axis agency, my letter contain about my brief background of my education, experience and why I want to look for a change in Germany and which are all job portals where I am looking for a jobs in Germany and where i am planning to stay n all.
No idea what exact reason they rejected the visa. The problem in applying Bangalore that they wont take verification charge also so that they will varify our documents properly.

Please let me know what more I need to add in my letter.


----------



## enlighten.life

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> I did it through Y axis agency, my letter contain about my brief background of my education, experience and why I want to look for a change in Germany and which are all job portals where I am looking for a jobs in Germany and where i am planning to stay n all.
> No idea what exact reason they rejected the visa. The problem in applying Bangalore that they wont take verification charge also so that they will varify our documents properly.
> 
> Please let me know what more I need to add in my letter.



Hello Madhura13, 

Here is something i found online

the query was: *Hi, A week back iam done with my German Student Visa Interview and got my Passport back from VFS with a stamp in it having some visa number and interview date, Does this mean that my Visa got Accepted, or do i need to wait for more time to know the status? please let me know. The packet which i received from VFS contained only Visa fee payment receipt and Passport.. 
*

the reply was: *The stamp indicates that a visa application is admissible.
http://www.udiregelverk.no/Global/Images... ..

The long-stay visa / residence permit processing is not completed by the German Embassies. The German federalism makes the 16 German federal states to be the ones to decide who may stay in Germany for longer than 90 days. Your application has been sent to Germany and the foreigners office which covers the place where you plan to study in Germany will finally make the decision.

Since this can take several weeks/months the German Embassies return your passport so that you are able to travel during the visa processing period. Once a decision has been made you will either be notified to submit your passport so that the visa sticker can be affixed to it or your supporting documents and a refusal letter will be sent to you.

The visa will be affixed to the visa page which contains the admissible stamp if the visa application is approved. The admissible stamp will remain uncovered if the visa issue is refused. This shows visa officers of other countries that an unsuccessful application for a German visa was made.

Your visa, if granted, will be issued with a validity period of three months. This enables the initial travel to Germany, to register the place of residence with the municipality, to obtain German student health insurance, to register/matriculate with your studying institute, and to finally request the issue of a temporary residence card by the foreigners office which has approved your application for a long-stay visa.. *


----------



## neptune0257

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> I did it through Y axis agency, my letter contain about my brief background of my education, experience and why I want to look for a change in Germany and which are all job portals where I am looking for a jobs in Germany and where i am planning to stay n all.
> No idea what exact reason they rejected the visa. The problem in applying Bangalore that they wont take verification charge also so that they will varify our documents properly.
> 
> Please let me know what more I need to add in my letter.


Hi Madura - what is your academic qualification, subsequent work experience and you are specialised in which domain ?
-- German authorities would prefer people with studies and work experience in same subject (e.g. some who has studied mechanical engineering should preferably be working in mechanical engg related profession.. and so forth for Computer\IT specialists etc).


----------



## enlighten.life

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> I did it through Y axis agency, my letter contain about my brief background of my education, experience and why I want to look for a change in Germany and which are all job portals where I am looking for a jobs in Germany and where i am planning to stay n all.
> No idea what exact reason they rejected the visa. The problem in applying Bangalore that they wont take verification charge also so that they will varify our documents properly.
> 
> Please let me know what more I need to add in my letter.



Another set of information says that
offcourse the info is about visa for german classes, but being started in 2012 job seeker visa follows almost the same requirements for being granted as student visa, employment visa, or german classes visa...

Also to clear here that german job seeker 
*After receipt of your visa application the German Consulate General will decide if your application meets the basic
criteria for Visa for German Classes in Germany. In this case your application will be forwarded to the competent
Immigration Office in Germany for approval and the German Consulate General will return your passport with a visa
fee receipt to you via the Application Centers. If the basic criteria are not being met, you will receive a reject letter.
*


If anyone can just quantify these "basic
criteria for Visa" it would be very helpful to us to understand mentality of german about processing any visa


----------



## enlighten.life

here is some more i found

*
To qualify as for a German work permit, the basic requirements for the employee and the German company are as follows:

The potential employee has to be employed on equal terms as a German employee.
German or other European nationals are not available to fill the position.
Usually the employee must have a university degree or comparable qualification. For some positions there are special requirements.
The German company must be registered at the Labor Authorities in Germany and apply for a Corporate Registration Number. *


----------



## jojo

enlighten.life said:


> here is some more i found
> 
> *
> To qualify as for a German work permit, the basic requirements for the employee and the German company are as follows:
> 
> The potential employee has to be employed on equal terms as a German employee.
> German or other European nationals are not available to fill the position.
> Usually the employee must have a university degree or comparable qualification. For some positions there are special requirements.
> The German company must be registered at the Labor Authorities in Germany and apply for a Corporate Registration Number. *


It is my understanding and it is certainly the case in most other European countries that they can only employ a non EU citizen if they are unable to find an EU citizen with the right qualifications or skills.

Jo xxx


----------



## enlighten.life

jojo said:


> It is my understanding and it is certainly the case in most other European countries that they can only employ a non EU citizen if they are unable to find an EU citizen with the right qualifications or skills.
> 
> Jo xxx


The best thing that can be done after refusal is:

1. Check for the job availabilities in Germany relating to your profession.
2. Even if the consultancies give you any cover letter, check the updates regarding same online. I can declare them as simply "black box"
3. The best thing that is to be done is apply to most of the employer/companies/recruiters/consultants via mail when u r in India
and last but not the least
4. anyone whose scope of job is not confirm after reaching Germany, it is better that it is rejected right at the start up, 
Imagine if the person reaches right into Germany and Germany people says that they don't have a job for you. 
Then spending 1000-1500 euro per month costs a very high amount in INR
which is utter wasted


----------



## liju84

Hi Madhura,

What is your knowledge on German language? Did you keep any information on that?
Majority jobs in Germany requires German language, even though not mandatory but knowledge of the Language significantly boosts your chances for successful application.


----------



## Madhura13

Hi,
Thanks for your information,
I have reapplied on 29th June and still waiting for their 2nd feedback. I have completed my A1 classes but yet to take exam, so waiting for the result.
But my agency is saying that now they have stopped issuing German Job seeker visa dont know how far it is true.


----------



## nfs99

> But my agency is saying that now they have stopped issuing German Job seeker visa dont know how far it is true.


As I see from the Embassy website, the program is still open. Why don't you can send this query directly to the embassy? They respond in a day and are the best source of information, if you are reluctant to ask a direct question to the embassy, try asking questions like how long is the processing time for a job-seeker visa, etc.


----------



## miaux

Bumped into this thread by accident, and I can really understand why people are being rejected and to cut it short: You have no idea how Germany works...

Germans only trust German things, call it education, experience, companies, language, etc. If you really want to move to Germany, the easiest way ( in my opinion, myself being a Non EU) is to go through the Master Degree route: universities are all about diversity, you'll have enough time to learn the language and understand how life works there, plus universities are cheap, you get lots of benefits for being a student AND when you finish your degree you go IMMEDIATELY to the work pool (no need to validate your degree, or to check if there is other european that can fill the job, etc). The change of visa from student to work visa, takes you 20 minutes. 

I will share my case: Im a not EU citizen, had 0 German skills, but really wanted to go there. So I looked in the DAAD website for universities that thought in English and applied in May 2011. Got my acceptance letter in July 2011 and got my initial visa to go for 3 months by August 2011. Moved there in September 2011 and immediately enrolled in the FREE German classes that the university gave for international students. Made German friends who thought me the perks of living there and how things worked. When I finished my first year, decided to go for an internship and I realized companies are really open for international people BUT who can master a min of B1 level of German. 
Even before I finished my master thesis I already had job offers for big companies in Germany. All of this companies required English as business language, but obviously wanted (without saying in their posted positions) someone who knew German language and could integrate in a German work environment. 
In the end, I went with my job offer to the Auslanbehordeland to switch from student visa to work visa and in less than 30 minutes I had my work visa and ready to start paying taxes for Germany. 

Reading all the experiences of people from here, all the money and time invested and all the effort wasted in a rejection... I would strongly recommend this option. Remember, German companies dont really care if your university is in the top 5 or whatever, they only care if you have experienced the German life and if your qualifications match the German market. 

Good luck to everyone and if you make it to Germany, hope for the best for you!


----------



## TrackGermany

*Hi Deepak*



Deepak11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for a German job seeker visa in June and received the rejection letter now after three months. All my documents were in order. The reason being "Your identity could not be confirmed without doubts. Your birth was registered after long years and at that point of time the necessary permissions (SDM order) were not asked for."
> 
> Please let me know if anybody has filed for a re-application or review after being rejected. What is the procedure and advice on agencies/lawyers who can help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Deepak


Hi Deepak

I also have applied at Mumbai two months back and have registered my Birth this year only , through Court order ..Could you please explain what did they mean by SDM order ?

Did they come to you for Verification ? Or did they directly sent you a rejection letter ?

Appreciate your feedback on this .

Thanks ,


----------



## TrackGermany

Madhura13 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for your information,
> I have reapplied on 29th June and still waiting for their 2nd feedback. I have completed my A1 classes but yet to take exam, so waiting for the result.
> But my agency is saying that now they have stopped issuing German Job seeker visa dont know how far it is true.


Hi Madhura 

Did you succeed second time ? Please share your experience with us ..

Thanks ,


----------



## TrackGermany

neptune0257 said:


> Hi
> 
> It depends upon what you have written in your profile, if you have mentioned any German skills they would definitely ask you some questions in german.
> 
> FYI, I have been able to successfully get a job seeker visa, even though I had no german skills at the time of filling application. Currently I am pursuing A2 level course to gain some edge with regards to job search. They took about 7 months to give me a positive reply.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Friend ,

Where did you apply ?

Did they not even come for Verification in those seven months ?

Could you please share your experience here ?

Appreciate your reply ..

Thanks ,


----------



## TrackGermany

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently got a feedback from Mumbai's German consulate that the job seeker visa process can take upto *6 months*. I have applied in July 2013 and still waiting for it.. !
> 
> -AR


Hi Abhijit 

So , they have not even done the Verification before Six months ?

Could you please share your experience ?

I am going through the same phase mate ..

Appreciate your feedback

Thank you


----------



## shawshank.kodi

TrackGermany said:


> Hi Deepak
> 
> I also have applied at Mumbai two months back and have registered my Birth this year only , through Court order ..Could you please explain what did they mean by SDM order ?
> 
> Did they come to you for Verification ? Or did they directly sent you a rejection letter ?
> 
> Appreciate your feedback on this .
> 
> Thanks ,



SDM is Sub-District Magistrate. The municipality/corporation guys receive an order from SDM and you can get it from them. Based on SDM order, they issue the Birth certificate. hope this helps. I was asked SDM order for documents verification, but not at the time of application.


----------



## ishvar

Hi Kabeer,

I am also from hyderabad.could you please let me know whether you have got your visa and travelled to Germany?


----------

